# If-Then



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

IF Squartops and their inherent counterweight are the best/most coveted oars THEN counter balanced oars are superior to non balanced. :twisted:


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

(pulls up chair) &#55356;&#57215;


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

But which method do you use to drain your cooler when you use squaretops? Drain all at once or just leave the drain plug slightly loose so the water drains as it melts? 

And do you use your squaretops with pins and clips, open oarlocks, or oar-rights? 

There's a lot riding on this, God help us if we can't figure out the exactly perfect best way to get out and enjoy ourselves on the water....


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Fly By Night said:


> IF Squartops and their inherent counterweight are the best/most coveted oars THEN counter balanced oars are superior to non balanced. :twisted:


You are not wrong, but...

This statement fails to adequately apply the rules of deductive reasoning since the two categorical propositions assume a non-satisfactory conjunction and are conditional on both the major and minor premises sharing universal affirmatives that are mutually consistent and stationary, otherwise non-present as the argument is posed. 

Because of the statement's non-contextuality (i.e. for a non boater) it fails to completely provide direct proof, contrapositive proof, or proof by contradiction.

You need to throw in an additional conjunction corresponding with a particular affirmative to completely satisfy logical transversality conditions.

Your conclusion is correct (in my _opinion_) even if it uses incomplete syllogistic logic.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Baby Yoda loves Squaretops, and will use nothing but Sawyer products.


----------



## DoubleShadow (May 2, 2013)

Andy H. said:


> But which method do you use to drain your cooler when you use squaretops? Drain all at once or just leave the drain plug slightly loose so the water drains as it melts?
> 
> And do you use your squaretops with pins and clips, open oarlocks, or oar-rights?
> 
> There's a lot riding on this, God help us if we can't figure out the exactly perfect best way to get out and enjoy ourselves on the water....



First off SquareTops aren't counterbalanced. Second if you bought some you wouldn't have a cooler becaue you couldn't afford one after paying up the ass for those oars. Third, baby yoda is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Burn, burn, burn.


Why do squartops burn?
Cause there made of wood.
And how do we tell if they are made of wood?
Build a bridge out of them?
But couldnt you also build a bridge out of carlisles and cataracts? Does wood sink in water?
Nope, it floats.
What else floats in water?
Lead, really small rocks....A DUCK
So if the oars weigh the same as a duck then they are made of wood
And therefore?
A square top.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

IF square tops and counter balanced oars weigh more than non-counter balanced oars of the same length, THEN counter balanced/square tops are less fun to portage or hike in to those hard to reach places


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

NoCo said:


> Burn, burn, burn.
> 
> 
> Why do squartops burn?
> ...



Best logic I’ve heard so far, 
you who are so wise in the ways of Science!!


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

Squaretops are coveted because they look pretty. The best whitewater oar are the Sawyer MX-GS with Dynelite blades.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Spending money on oars is my least favorite part of boating. Dropped $130 on a PAIR of Cat Mags about 6 yrs ago...cheap oars are the best oars. Stick your wood you know where!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

DoubleShadow said:


> First off SquareTops aren't counterbalanced. Second if you bought some you wouldn't have a cooler becaue you couldn't afford one after paying up the ass for those oars. Third, baby yoda is the stupidest thing I've ever heard of.



The square top IS the counterbalance, or you can also add a couple of chunks of rebar and be really counterbalanced


----------



## fajawiebe (Sep 9, 2016)

@Zach Collier,
Have you done a Gear Garage on the MX-GS oars? Asking for a friend.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If your counterweighted oars come loose, do they float or candlestick their way to the bottom of the river?


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Baby Yoda haters just need to boat once with Baby Yoda...

Loose oars come flying back to your hand like a lightsaber!

Rocks in badly rapids float above your head like balloons as you drift through!

Bikini tops “magically” fall away!

“Beer me.” takes on a new life!

Wrapped boats come free like the X wing rising out of the swamp!

Oh, the list goes on and on and on...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> If your counterweighted oars come loose, do they float or candlestick their way to the bottom of the river?


I always use a tether, wooden oars are too expensive not to, so I cant answer that. My MXFGs float with a 4 lb counterweight and ash/ fir blades


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

ZC, Those are great oars but they are super stiff and hard on old crippled shoulders. Squares have the flex and rebound to take it easier on me while not losing the energy. 

K2, Squares are the best money I have spent on my rigs bar none. The set on my fishing rig is 5 years old and has thousands of miles. The set on the 16 (older first gen, 2008 maybe?) has several grand trips, middle forks cats, etc. They will be going strong for a long time barring me doing something dumb.

MN, I'm gonna go out on a limb (albeit a pretty sturdy one) and say there is no chance your counter balance mx-fg's float flat on the water. They bob vertically with the blade up until they pin and disapperar or create a punji. Seen it many times.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

To me.....the best white water oars are the ones I'm rowing with at the time. 

The best thing about square tops is.........you can use them for firewood if you break em.......:mrgreen:


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

zbaird said:


> MN, I'm gonna go out on a limb (albeit a pretty sturdy one) and say there is no chance your counter balance mx-fg's float flat on the water. They bob vertically with the blade up until they pin and disapperar or create a punji. Seen it many times.



The only time I've floated them was at the Westwater ramp when one slid off the side, and floated in the eddy for 30 seconds, it did float, but I'm not sure how long they WOULD float. Like I said, I use tethers and past blowing an oar here and there, I haven't lost one.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

My "counter balanced" oars do float flat on the water. Though they only have about 1.5lbs of weight in the handle. I've yet to find a set up that needed the 4 lbs that come from the factory. The only time I could think that would be necessary is when the geometry is really screwed up... like you really like reallllllyyyyy long oars, which I understand some folks do. 

Square tops aren't counter balanced per say (that implies an after thought), they are intended by design to be naturally balanced and remain light in weight. I'd bet they are lighter to carry on a hike in or portage than any other similarly sized oar out there. They are amazing and if someone wants to by my quiver of 6 MX's (9' mxg, 9.5 and 10'ers - mxf) I'd buy 2 new pairs in a heartbeat...


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

caverdan said:


> To me.....the best white water oars are the ones I'm rowing with at the time.
> 
> The best thing about square tops is.........you can use them for firewood if you break em.......:mrgreen:


I wonder if the carbon fiber would make pretty colors.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

> I wonder if the carbon fiber would make pretty colors.


The carbon fiber would not burn, but the epoxy resin would likely make some pretty colors LOL


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Can we agree Carlisle's would have the fewest BTU's in a stuck on the beach and burn your oars for heat scenario? Making them the worst oars of all time.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Fly By Night said:


> Can we agree Carlisle's would have the fewest BTU's in a stuck on the beach and burn your oars for heat scenario? Making them the worst oars of all time.



I agree to that, an aluminum shaft won't burn, and that's basically what Carlisle's are, an aluminum shaft covered in plastic, and we all know not to burn plastic


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Fly By Night said:


> Can we agree Carlisle's would have the fewest BTU's in a stuck on the beach and burn your oars for heat scenario? Making them the worst oars of all time.


But, Carlisles would be the easiest ones to make a bong out of and then you could burn one down...


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

Well then you should row some Smokers.


----------

